
Ask HN: Innovative whiteboard paint/wallcoverings? - CaoimheJennings
I&#x27;ve been looking a cool, innovative alternative to whiteboards for brainstorming and teamwork exercises.<p>We ideally want it to cover a large surface area and for it to be high quality.<p>So far we&#x27;ve struggled to find a product that suits us so I hope I can get a few suggestions from what people online might have had some success with?<p>Hope you can help me.
======
CaoimheJennings
Thanks for that, we really want something that we can write on and erase
afterwards. These seem to be the 'cool' thing to have in offices from what
I've heard.

------
ainiriand
Big velcro panel with lots of small pieces to put in there.

